# Train Sex



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

I wrote this story up before the site took on some changes and I had my previous profile still, something happened when they merged my old profile with the new one and some of my writings no longer remained tied to this new profile so I'm rewriting them as I go. Here's one about sex and trains; 

Summer, 2005 J.R. Davis Yard on Atkinson street in Roseville, California. I was a freshly marked up locomotive engineer sleeping in my car at the Union Pacific employee parking lot. There isn't a single shade tree in that whole lot, the younger guys chase their seniority around terminal to terminal just to stay working. If you're sleeping in your car in the summer, you're going to bake. I got off work around 9:00 am one morning, Walking out to my nova, I began dreading how hot it would be soon. I noticed way in the back corner of the parking lot there sat an old 70's RV. I knew of this RV as I had seen one of the few female employees coming in and out of it in the past. The RV belonged to a conductor named Amber. 

She was a pretty young thing, 24 years old from Reno. Thick wavy brown hair, shoulder length. She had gorgeous root beer brown eyes, a tiny diamond stud on her left nostril. She was the classic example of "thick" with all the proper curves, 36/28/44. She had fucking terrible taste in music, her favorite artist was jewel. Her clothing style wasn't too unique. Usually she wore one of those monkey face shirts they sell in the screened shirts section of target where you find the orange crush shirts and such. She always wore jeans, tight dark blue jeans. She wasn't exactly the type of girl I'd normally pursue based on her style, but being one of just a few females I'd ever see around the yard office, it didn't matter what her style. She looked like a flower among many weeds to me. 

So as I got to my nova I looked at her RV, I noticed to the west side of it there was an empty stall. I drove over there and parked next to her RV and I straddled up against it as close as I could, still leaving room for her to get out her side door. I went to sleep with the promise of shade from her RV for the next few hours. I woke up about 2 pm burning up from the heat and I stepped out for a smoke. She was doing some sort of renovating to the inside of her RV, often coming in and out to measure 2x2 boards that she'd then cut with a hand saw right there in the parking lot at work. I made small talk with her and she invited me inside to see what she was working on. I started helping her out with the work and before an hours time she was talking to me about how I could sleep in the back bunk so I didn't have to be so cramped in my car.

I took her up on this offer and moved right in. I thought she was boring in a lot of ways but I was single and her body called to me. The nights we both happened to be in town, she'd sleep up on the cab over big bed and I'd be back in the rear lower bunk. I'd lay there thinking of how I'd approach her to get in that bed someday, but never had any good ideas. We were so different. We continued to remodel the roof of that RV, it had leaks from past years wear. We worked towards the back of it and within about 10 days we were ripping the ceiling down above my bunk. I made sure this work was done slowly, all the materials were piled on the plank my mattress normally covered and I wasn't planning on moving them that night. As it got late she realized it would be a pain in the ass to find a place to put all that shit that was in the way of my mattress going back down and decided I should sleep up on the big bed with her.

She ordered that I not try anything funny and I respected her wishes and went right to sleep. The next day we were off on trips separate ways and didn't get back to the RV for another day. She arrived before me sometime, I showed up around 7 pm and she was drinking mikes hard lemonade. I went and got some Samuel Smith oatmeal stouts because that's my drink, and we fell right in drinking for the night. She was a nerd of sorts, played sudoku and video games for fun. I didn't care for sudoku, I just wanted to shag her rotten. That evening we put off working on the roof and my bed still lay covered in debris. I slept up top with her again and as she previously requested, I tried nothing funny even though we were both drunk.
This putting off the work on the section over my bed was 100% intentional on my part and looking back now I'm pretty sure she was playing the same game and I was too naive to see it. I remained a good man and honored her request that I keep my hands off her when we slept. 

Eventually the work was done over my bed and I returned sleeping there against what I would have preferred. About a month into my living there with her in the RV, she had a friend visit. A black girl named Tasha from Reno. Tasha, Amber and I got really drunk and I noticed Tasha giving me occasional looks through the night, the type of looks that seem inviting. When we all decided to go to bed it was still hot out, I was truly uncomfortable. Not so uncomfortable that I would have done anything about it any other night but this night I had a suspicion, a stupid plot I cooked up and had hopes it would bare fruit. I decided I would take my sleeping bag down to the creek that ran through that yard near the tracks just off Atkinson and lay it out under the stars on a bed of grass, I'd sleep there in the cool breeze. In my mind I was willing one of the girls to come down to join me and within about a half hour here comes Tasha. 

Tasha wasn't the prettiest girl I've ever laid eyes on, she had a weird bridge of her nose that reminded me of Louis Gosset Jr and that's always unsettling. She was damn near my height, I'm 6'3" mind you. Tasha had a rack so large she had to custom order bras to fit it. If I remember correctly from what Amber told me, Tasha wore a 46 G. Tasha approached me and said she couldn't sleep in that hot RV either, and was it alright if she could hang out on my sleeping bag with me. I said sure and she laid down next to me. We laid there drunk, looking up at the stars. It didn't take long before I turned on my side to face her, I caressed her stomach lightly with my finger tips. She climbed on top of me and hiked up her skirt, pulled her panties to the side and we went at it right there in the J.R. Davis yard. Her breasts smothered my face but I handled them like a pro. 

As we were fucking, a westbound stack train pulled up to the "garbage crossing" bridge for a crew change, their lights illuminated our bodies for a brief moment. I don't think anyone in the locomotive noticed us or at least nobody came to bother us if they did. We woke up before the sun rose and went to sleep in the RV for a few more hours, Tasha on the top cab over bed with Amber and I slept alone in the back bunk. Tasha went home that day and that's the last I saw of her for several months. 

One night a strange summer rain came down on the RV and the window sill next to my bed started letting in a lot of water, it woke me up. I made some noise getting out of bed, trying to get some dry bedding and see about fixing the leak. Amber had woken up too and told me I should just climb up there and sleep with her and worry about the leak the next day. I didn't argue with her, I climbed up and settled in. I laid on my right side facing her back and I noticed she wasn't as far over as the previous times I'd slept up there. She made no mention of my "being good". I slowly put my left arm around her soft tummy and rested my hand on it and froze. I asked "is this alright?" she replied "yes, it's fine". That was the first time I had sex in a cab over bed, certainly not the last.

That girl and I were no match on just about all levels but when it came to sex, she couldn't have been a better partner for me and I believe I was the same to her. We had sex all through that RV as nights passed and decided letting the table down and placing the cushions over it was the best place to get down. Mostly doggy style, something we couldn't do up on the cab over bed as the roof was too close. We became a couple and continued living in that RV for many months. Amber and I would lay off sick at the same time and try to sharp shoot the boards so we'd line ourselves up together for work. She was a conductor and I an engineer so it was plausible we could have worked a train somewhere and we had plans for what we'd do if we were sided somewhere, anywhere.

We never seemed to line up the same on the engineer/conductor boards. We always missed being called for the same train but sometimes she'd work the train behind me, or two trains ahead sorta thing. We'd end up at the same city in a hotel over night and this was my railroad life for the majority of the time I spent in Roseville. Amber went into engine service to become an engineer as well and one trip to Sparks she worked the train behind me as a student for another engineer. We spent the day sleeping in the hotel in Sparks and I put myself down for 12 hours undisturbed rest so as to try and line up with her again. We finally nailed it! "You're called on duty for the IMNOA23 at 7:00 pm with conductor Cornelius Lowry and fireman Amber XXX" 

Now for the plot. How the hell were we going to shake this conductor long enough so we could fuck in that cab? Amber had already admitted to me that she had joined the "mile post club" some time back when she still worked in Sparks. She found herself attracted to a certain engineer, which hey that's her past who cares, all I knew was I wanted to be a part of this unknown club and wouldn't settle on anything less. Cornelius better be alright with voyeurism cause this is going down, period. As we departed Sparks heading westbound, I let Amber run the train and I sat in the middle seat visualizing the track that lay ahead of us several miles into the distance as this was the routine of an engineer. At least 2 miles ahead and one mile behind is where your mind will need to remain to get over the rail safely. Two miles ahead because most trains can stop within 2 miles, and the mile behind was to account for what terrain your train might be draped over, be that undulations or curves you need to know and understand physics to move a train and keep it in one piece.

As I visualized the territory of rail and land ahead of me I thought of the high wide detector we would go through near Verdi (Location of the great train robbery circa 11/12/1870). I knew if we could somehow trip that high wide detector we'd be set. That specific high wide detector was notorious for malfunctioning and many crews had to walk their trains because you always have to treat it as worst possible case, assuming it's accurate whether you know it's malfunctioning or not. We had that to hope on but I didn't want to leave this in the hands of hope, I had a plan now. I knew most locomotives, like possibly one of the three behind us was equipped with a broom and I figured I could find a place somewhere on a trailing locomotive to wedge it into so it would extend off the side of the train a few feet. I told Amber and the conductor I forgot to fill out the inspection cards on the trailing units and I'd go back and do so on the fly.

I went back and found the broom I was hoping for on the second locomotive and I ran back to the third engine where I found a perfect slot in the side to wedge the broom into. It was all perfect. Now I would return to the head end and have a seat, review my form c bulletins like any other trip, make small talk with the crew and....."UP detector mile post 229.0 track 1 defect found-high wide load" That's what I'm talkin bout right there! I look to the poor conductor, he'll be the one having to walk this 5400 foot train to the rear and then back. I say "awe man, that sucks! Tell ya what, we'll drop you off and you stand there on the conductors side and I'll roll the train by, we'll keep it nice and slow and once we've got down to the last dozen cars start giving us counts on the radio and we'll stop the rear end where you stand, this way you can walk the engineers side back up since that's better footing between the two main lines and it'll be a lot less work on your legs.

Cornelius the conductor felt better about this than having to walk front to back, back to front but he seemed to be scared to death of bears and mountain lions. It was one of the first things he asked, he didn't give a fuck about no high wide detector or the walk, he just wanted to know how much longer he would live and if we'd seen bears or mountain lions near there before. He was a black guy, probably about 20 years old and I don't think he'd done much camping in his life. We told him he'd be fine and just "take a fusee with ya, light it up if you hear anything and no animals will come at you if you're holding that in your hand" We don't know if that's true or not but that's what you tell scared conductors who have to walk trains in the mountains.. hope it works!

Anyhow, Ol Cornelius got off on the conductors side and stood with his lantern as Amber kicked off the brakes and started tuggin on the cars. We got rollin and once I knew we had passed the conductor up I ran back and grabbed that broom off the locomotive and chucked it as far off the side as I could into the tall grass. He gave us counts when the rear was in sight and we stopped for him to walk up the engineers side back to the head end. Sorry Cornelius... hope you have a nice walk and all, but I'm not thinking about you at this moment, right now clothes are being removed and somebodies fucking in this cab right now. We turned the engineers seat 180 degrees and laid the seat back towards the console, she removed her pants and we got busy. That cab smelled like sex no doubt, it was rough, hard, and fast. He returned to the head end about 20 minutes after we last talked to him on the radio and he reported to us he didn't find anything...hmmm? how bout that? They really need to fix that damn detector!

That's the story of how I got my membership into the mile post club. You guys probably get that illustrious membership a lot easier back in the boxcars, but up in the locomotives while on duty you gotta get creative.


----------



## kokomojoe

Never disappointed in your stories. Guessing this was before they started putting the cameras in cabs.


----------



## landpirate

Moved to travel stories.


----------



## Rob Nothing

I remember this one! I didn't realize you were the same guy.. Nicely laid out.. more honed than the first. I enjoyed, thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 8978

How easy would it be to get laid on an Amtrak, I wonder...


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

I know it's not difficult on the Amtrak City of New Orleans train out of Chicago. Those long distance trains have entirely different restrooms with changing rooms, benches, all kinds of room with locking doors and such.


----------



## PAUL BALDWIN

Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> I know it's not difficult on the Amtrak City of New Orleans train out of Chicago. Those long distance trains have entirely different restrooms with changing rooms, benches, all kinds of room with locking doors and such.


The bigger restrooms are so big you can almost have an orgy in them .


----------



## Kim Chee

Hurr durr, thought you guys were discussing locomotive restrooms


----------

